# Hottie



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)

i hear he had only one testicle


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Jul 20, 2013)

you can't un-see some things...fml


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've never seen SIL so butthurt before.


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I've never seen SIL so butthurt before.



Hes not butthurt.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2013)

crackhead back on that dust again i see


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> crackhead back on that dust again i see



what gives you this impression?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hes not butthurt.



then what would you call it?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> what gives you this impression?



your judgement gets cloudy..take it easy on that stuff


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> your judgement gets cloudy..take it easy on that stuff



You know at some point you are going to have to address the accusation at hand instead of always running to the same ad hominem attack. It doesn't offend me in the least, but it's going to get old and stop being funny at some point.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2013)

they've been calling me fat since 2009


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> You know at some point you are going to have to address the accusation at hand instead of always running to the same ad hominem attack. It doesn't offend me in the least, but it's going to get old and stop being funny at some point.



address this


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2013)

well...I guess at least he post pics.... fuck


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 20, 2013)

What is there to address? You have a picture of my flaccid penis saved to your computer? I have more if you like...


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 20, 2013)

happy fapping SIL


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> You know at some point you are going to have to address the accusation at hand instead of always running to the same ad hominem attack. It doesn't offend me in the least, but it's going to get old and stop being funny at some point.



Good reason not to air your dirty laundry on the net.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 20, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> then what would you call it?



its not butt hurt. to put it very basically for you :

good vs bad

some people deserve not to be tollerated, or to be shamed on the internet in this instance

"lets not give the nazi a hard time"  very quickly leads to  "lets not give this pedo a hard time"  or  "Ill only steal money for crack from moms purse this one last time"

shit if our descendents took that view we'd all be licking the fuhrers butt hole this very minute, lol this site and more importantly Captns turd challange would never exist

its just the way it is and shall always be.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 20, 2013)

whats sad is the roll of paper towels on the towel holder caught my attention first


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)

is there a way to make the head bigger?


----------



## Swfl (Jul 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> is there a way to make the head bigger?



gently suck it and roll your tongue around the tip.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)

i think you'd have to put a tight fitting cockring just under the head and suck till your head caved in.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

cube789 said:


> its not butt hurt. to put it very basically for you :
> 
> good vs bad
> 
> ...



You think modern nazis are dangerous? They're a fucking joke bro. 

They worst they seem to do is grumble about niggers and immigrants. And start soccer riots. Maybe it's worse in UK-Europe?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 20, 2013)

I find it funny that jizzcube and pussifth are truly butt hurt over a individuals views.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I find it funny that jizzcube and pussifth are truly butt hurt over a individuals views.



Well your individual views are fucking deplorable...it cant surprise you that most people perceive nazis and nazis sympathics as people that belong on jerry springer show. Which really places you socially right fucking next to the group you despise.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 20, 2013)

Are my views harming anyone? Are u affected in anyway by them? The answer is no. I live my life, pay my taxes, and I don't bother anyone. So in all actuality the way I perceive a minority is my right. And to base judgement on me for that is just as ignorant. That's makes u no better than me.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 20, 2013)

Fair enough.... I dont know you and im harding judging you personally.
You just can't be surprised when people find your beliefs offensive, because they are offensive at best


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't blame u. That's your opinion. That's what separates us and makes us individuals. We are who we are, some by choice, and some don't get a decision. I chose this, my sister is the complete different not a ounce of hate in her. And my folks treat us both the same.


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2013)

Hashkafah.com

post ur pics on here ^


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm personally more offended by sinister organisations like the scientologists and the Catholic Church. 

Notwithstanding, the holocaust was a heinous act - white pride groups do themselves a disservice associating with hitler and his appalling regime.

In saying that, it kind of shits me that it's socially unacceptable or politically incorrect to be proud to be white. We're made to feel a level of guilt because of acts our forefathers did.

Most people are fucking racists, I've been all over the globe and seen it and been subjected to it. It ain't just white folks - funnily enough I'd say Asians, would be the worst, more often with other Asians. Everyone's familiar with the holocaust - the Japanese did a lot worse through Asia.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> Hashkafah.com
> 
> post ur pics on here ^


The moment u start posting up pics and stats u can start calling shots about pic posting.


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> You know at some point you are going to have to address the accusation at hand instead of always running to the same ad hominem attack. It doesn't offend me in the least, but it's going to get old and stop being funny at some point.



...Diesel, if you post your cock or really anything in AG ,it may come back to haunt you[not may,will] look at Azza posting his sexy asshole,benj's cock, I for one could live without seeing these pics.. so word to the wise ,stop posting cock pics,you got nothing to prove..we all got a 'johnson', mine is enough for me...although maybe not enough for wifey...lol


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm personally more offended by sinister organisations like the scientologists and the Catholic Church.
> 
> 
> .............^^^^^^^^^^^^BIG TRUE ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> The moment u start posting up pics and stats u can start calling shots about pic posting.



day by day u get more like azza.....


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Most people are fucking racists, I've been all over the globe and seen it and been subjected to it. It ain't just white folks - *funnily enough I'd say Asians, would be the worst*, more often with other Asians. Everyone's familiar with the holocaust - the Japanese did a lot worse through Asia.



they call us white ghost or old foreigner will says things to you like "im ur father, do u understand" with a beaming smile cause they think u dont understand....a simple reply like mum died of pussy cancer and you should get urself checked will get a look of horror................


----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I find it funny that jizzcube and pussifth are truly butt hurt over a individuals views.



lets not get things twisted with your cunning wit
you are and have always been the forum imbecile, that's not changed because you revealed you play dress up on the weekends.

aint no one butt hurt here apart from some sad little boy who's been holding his bleeding ass for 30yrs. 
dont gwass me up to uncle, pwease


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2013)

^


----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You think modern nazis are dangerous? They're a fucking joke bro.
> They worst they seem to do is grumble about niggers and immigrants. And start soccer riots. Maybe it's worse in UK-Europe?



of course jakes not dangerous, he's no more dangerouse then a closet fag. he's simply a coward. like most modren nazis and wouldnt have the balls to say boo to a knigger in the flesh.
but that's not the point. 

you wanna mock our forfathers, then go piss on their fuking graves.

jake could be a muslim fundementalist for all i care, same misguided retardation, but hey, he hasnt really got the brain cells to be dangerous
would all you soft arsed sympathisers suck jakes taliban dick as tenderley then ?

pfft


----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2013)

the negs and trolling shall continue !


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

Dudes getting pretty upset on this topic


----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2013)

lol aint no one mad but the nazi 
you an diesel were wondering why people on this board arent letting it go, you got your explanation.

an Cap, I think you know well enough when Im mad by now ; )
this aint one of them times


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

You're a bloody legend cube


----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2013)

i fucking love you Cap


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

You fill my heart with joy, brother!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

... I'm kinda missing Azza right now.

 I hear he's painted swastikas on the side of his pedo wagon


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 21, 2013)

what's the cloud of flies called surrounding a wet pile of dog shit?  A gnat sea


----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ... I'm kinda missing Azza right now. I hear he's painted swastikas on the side of his pedo wagon



thats pasty basturd will do anything for attention !


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 21, 2013)

fun fact of the day: azza has german surname


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

this is interesting. 

German History is more difficult for Germans then for anyone else. 
I was born in Germany and live in Australia since 2005. A lot of people  ask me that question, and also sometimes there behaviour is quite  surprising. 
On of my first encounters with the subject was when I was working on a  Linux problem and was not happy with peoples resolution (being the  manager) so a work colleque called me a ?linux-Nazi?. Others join in  laughing about that. I was just stunned. You see *in Germany calling  someone a Nazi is putting yourself up for a good punch on your nose or  even get sued for offending. * What they were laughing about was the  Seinfeld episode with the Soup-Nazi (?no more soup for you?). (Also see  link, reference 3)
Just this shows that the dealing with the past can be very different. 

The Nazi legacy is a subject that most Germans don?t want to talk about.  If you look at it there are different ways do deal with the Nazi  legacy. 
-    You look at the cause and find that the WW2 resulted form unresolved conflict of WW1 and expansionist attitudes. 
-    *You analyses Hitler and find that he was very insecure and psychology damaged and wonder how he came to power. *
-    You excuse yourself from the discussion by stating that it is all  History now and that modern Germany has nothing to do with it
-    You find that Germans after the Kaiser had no ?leader?, no one they  could follow (like the Kaiser) and there is still that urge for Germans  to follow someone or to fit in into a given society.
-    And several other things

Basically for Germans to talk about it is hard as the guild still is  there. Yes Nazi-Germany (and that is Nazi-Germany not just Germany we do  make that distinction) killed systematically on a industrial level  Jews, Gypsies, Gays, Communists, Socialists, people with disables and  every one else they did not like in the regime. That?s a fact and that?s  the legacy.  Everyone will tell you that there grandparents didn?t do  anything bad and where not involved and didn?t know about the killings. I  can?t tell you if my Granny lied about it or not I don?t know, I know  that 2 of her brothers where lost in Stalingrad and that my Granddad was  a POW in Siberia. 

My Personal thought about the Nazi legacy is that as a German I see it  my ?responsibility? to make sure that injustice and oppression against  other human because of race, religion, sex or sexual orientation (or  whatever else make someone ?different?) is made public and to fight it  as best as possible. 

Just think about the current situation. Is every Muslim a terrorist? Are  all people that follow the Muslim religion supporter of Bin-Laden?  Should Moslems be required to pass thought higher security then others  at Airports? Would you help a clearly Muslimism dressed Man/Woman if  they require help? 

As much as I can see in TV, Web and other medias the typical *Nazi  (anti-Semitic etc.) is actually more found outside Germany then inside.  The US seams to be a big breeding ground for this kind of stuff. But I  have to say that the most reports I saw and read about that (in German,  American and Australian Media) shows that these people a quite  uneducated*, very set in there thoughts and unwilling to embrace anything  that fits not into there picture of the world.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 21, 2013)

our little jake would be jailed up to 3 years for his pathetic tats in germany


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

"Unter den Talaren - Muff von 1000 Jahren"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

you have to join something to look at second opinion so i'll post it here

[h=1]What do Germans think about Nazi Party members who went by unpunished after WWII?[/h]


Christian Lauw *10* votes by Gil Eyal, J. Vid., Juergen Nieveler, (more)

It  depends. Most of Germany today has a very critical view of the nazis.  This however has not always been this way: Right after the war, many  fervent nazis as of old suddenly wanted to be known for being these  "awesome anti-nazi resistance heroes" that in reality they had never  been. Disgusting opportunism.

At the same time, quite a few of  the REAL heroes of these years were very humble, often enough did not  mention their selfless and very risky acts until they died, and only as  of recently we learn about these things at all.

So right after  the war, there was a lot of lying about one?s own guilt, or simply  attempting to "killing the subject" by a carpet of silence regarding  anything that had to do with these matters.

This took a drastic  turn in the 1960?s, with students protesting against their often  authoritarian professors at university, who as they had found out were  regularly hiding a dark past as nazis. 

The slogan "Unter den Talaren - Muff von 1000 Jahren"  is a famous line from this time (in English: Underneath the robes - the  stench of 1000 years" ["1000 years" of course referring to the  "1000-yeared Reich", the nazis had proclaimed]).







When you are interested enough in the subject, I recommend you to watch the AWESOME movie "Das schreckliche M?dchen" (in English: "The Nasty Girl"). 
Like  no other, this film shows the "social chemistry" around the un-earthing  of unpopular truths in the Germany of these important years, decades  after the war, but with this unresolved topic as burning as ever.

It  was essentially the young generation that forced all of Germany to  revisit this past, to look at weird cases, were LEADING NAZIS suddenly  were in the highest political or legal positions in a new, democratic  Germany, often enough with the crimes they had committed never having  been properly investigated or persecuted. And this dynamic is ongoing,  with for instance the owners of BMW, the Quandt family, only recently  having been pressured to admit to their involvement in nazi slave labor  and associated crimes, which only years ago they wrongfully denied ever  existed.

Today, we have some of the biggest problems with  "neo-nazis" (= contemporary fascists) in the former communist part of  eastern Germany. There, some villages are shockingly almost entirely in  the hands of nazi organizations. There was a case where a sports-teacher  was training little kids FOR YEARS while he was wearing a  Hitler-moustache, and had the kids call him "Mein F?hrer". Seriously! As  this is already insane, what is much worse is the indifference and  naive idiocy of too many locals, regarding this indescribably sensitive  situation. 

They play dead and show no initiative to change this.  Now, of course, this is not EVERYONE in the east - there also is groups  and also brave individuals who resist. But the overall situation is not  leaving me to cheerful at all so far.

My theory why this is a  problem much more in the former communist part of Germany than in the  western german states, is that these areas never experienced the  sobering and educative effect of the youth-movement in the 1960?s. In  communism, ANYTHING that did not come from the central government was  forbidden, and a low-profile, submissive attitude was much furthered by  the dictatorship.

Of course, also in the West there is plenty of  people who never learned from the nazi era. They may not be nazis  themselves, but you can hear them say things like "one day this topic  should be over, and not talked about any more". To me, this is almost as  bad as being a nazi. The only way "out" of the terror of these times  lies not in denying, but in ACCEPTING, and making the best out of it.

But  in general, the awareness is there, the vast majority I think beliefs  that nazi criminals should have been persecuted or SHOULD be persecuted  where they still are in the hiding. Maybe you noticed, that there were  several prominent cases just within the last two years. One of them,  that of John Demjanjuk, was being dealt with in the courts of my town,  Munich.

Another thing that is currently interesting, is how a  group of neo-nazis had been murdering randomly picked foreigners over a  timespan of 6 years. The group that was behind it only got exposed  through sheer luck (they got trapped while robbing a bank), and this is  now the ongoing development of s scandal, leaving parts of the german  Verfassungsschutz ("Federal Office for the Protection of the  Constitution") not only look as complete amateurs, but also raises the  suspicion that they had, if not supported, at least almost entirely  IGNORED the rather apparent danger originating from these radicals.

Just  today, it broke news the Verfassungsschutz had at several occasions  supported the nazi-group with money - allegedly "to be able to trace  them", but people are really skeptical these days, also, because the  truth about what happened only drips out in tiny portions. Makes  everyone wonder what else is there to be found.

In any case - the  good news here is that for once, this group got stopped, and it looks  like there will finally be some adjustments in our government, that so  far seemed to almost entirely denied rightwing terrorism exists (as a  matter of fact, it was claimed even AFTER these murders got public, that  "there is no new sign for rightwing terrorism", even though what  happened is THE DEFINITION of terror).

Already now, institutions  have been created working on getting a grip on rightwing extremism, and  though I do not have any polls I could present to you, I think it is  safe to say almost all Germans support these measures to be taken. I  hope this answered your question at least a little bit.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

Christian has given an excellent answer. 

I  would add the following: the group I personally feel the most  resentment towards are the people who profited from the war financially,  and escaped with a slap on the wrist. Many big companies used slave  labour and were therefore directly responsible for the deaths of the  people whose work they used. A lot of the owners of these companies  received short jail terms, while other leading Nazi party members got  put to death. (look it up in the Nuremberg trials) Some of the wealth  they built in the war and post-war years is still in the families of  these people. I can only assume they were left alone because they were  considered instrumental in the effort to rebuild the economy after the  war.  

That these people were still alive and in power was what  fuelled the resentment of the students in the late 60s and 70s against  their parents' generation. 
I see this as a far greater injustice and  a far greater threat than the resurgence of* "Neo Nazis". As far as I  can tell, these are simply disadvantaged and usually unemployed young  men from the east who hate our society because they got left behind. The  smarter ones have moved to the west and found work. The dregs are left  behind to wallow in self pity. Even now, the best way to give German  society the finger is to become a "Nazi", the epitome of all that is bad  and reviled.*  I have little sympathy for them, but I don't think that  revisionism or listening to pseudo-fascist "music" is  the root of the  problem at all. 
If former concentration camp guards are found and  captured now, so many years after the war, I feel very little about  their fate either way. This was a group of people that usually received  the death sentence in the post-war trials, since their involvement in  crimes against humanity was immediate and obvious, and nobody felt like  speaking up for them. From what I have heard, the people that worked  there were volunteers, no one made them do what they did. They did so  out of greed, or because they were sadistic to begin with, or because  they saw it as their chance to not be sent to the Eastern front and even  get better rations than the rest of the population. Some were simply  weak or disadvantaged individuals who took out their frustration on a  defenseless group of victims.  For whatever reason they did it, nobody  was shot for not working at a death camp. But since no one would put an  ailing 90 year old to death anymore, I see their punishment, if there is  going to be any, as out of our hands.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2013)

i know a few german guys. they have been good friends online for years and they would spit on anyone wearing that tatt. they are also hotter than fuck.  BUT if they held nazi ideals in any kind of high regard they wouldn't be worth a second glance because... you can't polish a turd.

i copied answers people gave to a question on this site if anyone is interested. http://www.quora.com/

What do Germans think about Nazi Party members who went by unpunished after WWII? - Quora


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 21, 2013)

cube789 said:


> of course jakes not dangerous, he's no more dangerouse then a closet fag. he's simply a coward. like most modren nazis and wouldnt have the balls to say boo to a knigger in the flesh.
> but that's not the point.
> 
> you wanna mock our forfathers, then go piss on their fuking graves.
> ...


----------



## futureMrO (Jul 22, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you can't un-see some things...fml


isnt that true


----------



## XYZ (Jul 22, 2013)

cube789 said:


> *the negs* and trolling shall continue !


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm personally more offended by sinister organisations like the scientologists and the Catholic Church.
> 
> Notwithstanding, the holocaust was a heinous act - white pride groups do themselves a disservice associating with hitler and his appalling regime.
> 
> ...


This is completely true, my grandfather was in the pacific war and hated Japs till he died, he said they were the most evil people. After being stationed in Korea and hearing the locals tell stories of them Its almost scary how nobody knows this shit. google unit 731 and that's not the worst of it. 
That being said, All my family has served, I view a Nazi tattoo the same as I would view a muslim or someone with an Osama tattoo or shirt on, They are enemies of my country. If you had a reason like I was in prison, I'm not proud of it but I did what was needed to be done I would have no objection. But to mix white pride with Nazi symbolism is pure ignorance. That is all


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 22, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> This is completely true, my grandfather was in the pacific war and hated Japs till he died, he said they were the most evil people. After being stationed in Korea and hearing the locals tell stories of them Its almost scary how nobody knows this shit. google unit 731 and that's not the worst of it.
> That being said, All my family has served, I view a Nazi tattoo the same as I would view a muslim or someone with an Osama tattoo or shirt on, They are enemies of my country. If you had a reason like I was in prison, I'm not proud of it but I did what was needed to be done I would have no objection. But to mix white pride with Nazi symbolism is pure ignorance. That is all



bro,didnt you read?he pays taxes!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 22, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> what's the cloud of flies called surrounding a wet pile of dog shit?  A gnat sea



JFC it took a third fucking read through for me to understand this.  you my friend are a man among boys.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> bro,didnt you read?he pays taxes!


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> JFC it took a third fucking read through for me to understand this.  you my friend are a man among boys.




are you ever going to answer your email or what there sir


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> This is completely true, my grandfather was in the pacific war and hated Japs till he died, he said they were the most evil people. After being stationed in Korea and hearing the locals tell stories of them Its almost scary how nobody knows this shit. google unit 731 and that's not the worst of it.
> That being said, All my family has served, I view a Nazi tattoo the same as I would view a muslim or someone with an Osama tattoo or shirt on, They are enemies of my country. If you had a reason like I was in prison, I'm not proud of it but I did what was needed to be done I would have no objection. But to mix white pride with Nazi symbolism is pure ignorance. That is all



Check out the rape of Nanking, China

http://www.historyplace.com/worldhistory/genocide/nanking.htm

Next time you see someone with a rising sun tattoo.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 22, 2013)

SheriV said:


> are you ever going to answer your email or what there sir



1st use of computers and internet- masturbatory needs 
2nd amateur nudz
3rd thug forum life
4th all other uses including but not limited to angry birds, work, jdate, and personal emails.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Check out the rape of Nanking, China
> 
> The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Rape of Nanking 1937-38
> 
> Next time you see someone with a rising sun tattoo.....


Christopher Columbus: The Untold Story

lets not forget about this guy. And we celebrate this day as a national holiday.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 22, 2013)

So next time u fools are bbqing stop and think about your forefathers that probably raped and killed woman and children.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 22, 2013)

Rapesgiving is my favorite holiday


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 22, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Rapesgiving is my favorite holiday



As the legend goes SFW created rapeadrol max last rapesgiving while entertaining one of saneys messicans  with rophenol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^ true story


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm personally more offended by sinister organisations like the scientologists and the Catholic Church.
> 
> Notwithstanding, the holocaust was a heinous act - white pride groups do themselves a disservice associating with hitler and his appalling regime.
> 
> ...


Sieg hiel!


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 23, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Rapesgiving is my favorite holiday


is that when you fuck the turkey


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> is that when you fuck the turkey



As long as the turkey saids no or cant say no.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 23, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> is that when you fuck the turkey


You can rape the turkey if you want. I mean it's a holiday, I'm not gonna tell you that you CAN'T rape a turkey.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 24, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



*Hello Griffith*


----------



## the_predator (Jul 26, 2013)

^This should be the photo used for rapesgiving! Almost looks like a turkey... in true rapesgiving fashion.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 26, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> is that when you fuck the turkey



Naw you can rape the turkeys all year long, Rapesgiving is all about celebrating and reflecting on all the turkeys you raped throughout the year, and being thankful that you can start fresh and do it all over again the following year.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Naw you can rape the turkeys all year long, Rapesgiving is all about celebrating and reflecting on all the turkeys you raped throughout the year, and being thankful that you can start fresh and do it all over again the following year.


In my family, our rapesgiving tradition involves finding one lucky south east asian village, feeding them, enjoying alcohol fueled merriments, Then we proceed to raping the shit out of'em. Asians love sodomy


----------



## Swfl (Jul 26, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> In my family, our rapesgiving tradition involves finding one lucky south east asian village, feeding them, enjoying alcohol fueled merriments, Then we proceed to raping the shit out of'em. Asians love sodomy



And that's the beauty of Rapesgiving, everyone is free to celebrate in which ever way gets them off


----------

